# Post Random Pics Of Your Drums



## Despised_0515

idk how the hell this hasn't been made yet 
I mean come on, there's "Post Random Pics of your Six/Seven" so why not drums? 

I'll Start.


----------



## halsinden

oh SHIT man, no, don't do that. it was only this week that i was sat there thinking how much i miss my kit which i sold. it was huge. HUGE.

H


----------



## Despised_0515

Sorry man 

Why'd you have to sell it?


----------



## Despised_0515

Now that everyone is awake


----------



## Matt Crooks

Noble & Cooley CD Maples (22, 10,12,14,16), Noble & Colley Alloy Classic Snare, Tama Gong Bass
Zildjan A Custom, Z Custom & Ks and a couple of Sabian HHs
Sennheiser 421, Nuemann KM184, SM57, Audix D6, etc.


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm jealous of all your mic's 


EDIT: Check OP


----------



## Jason

Hey Marvin add those pics to the orginal post


----------



## Newkie

Cool thread!


----------



## cow 7 sig

some fucking nice drums guys





sorry all i got


----------



## kristallin

This is an old pic of my old kit - wish I still had it. 
Yamaha Maple Custom in 8", 10" 12" 14" 16" toms, 22" kick
Yamaha Manu Katche signature snare
Paiste Visions cymbals (22" Ride, 13" + 15" hats, 18" Crash x2, 20" Crash, 18 + 20" Chinas, complete line of cup chimes, 8", 10" and 12" Splashes)
Pro Mark 5B sticks and Premier EDP300 double pedal


----------



## Groff

Even though i'm playing guitar... They're still my drums he's playing. Yamaha Stage Custom Advantage Anniversary 6pc.

(Mainstage at the Trocadero BAY BAY!)


----------



## Despised_0515

cow 7 sig said:


> some fucking nice drums guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry all i got



 I knew SOMEONE had to do this sooner or later


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

this was one of my ebay pics when i sold my drums a few years ago:






Zildjian ZBT cymbals ftw!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

Matt Crooks said:


> Noble & Cooley CD Maples (22, 10,12,14,16), Noble & Colley Alloy Classic Snare, Tama Gong Bass
> Zildjan A Custom, Z Custom & Ks and a couple of Sabian HHs
> Sennheiser 421, Nuemann KM184, SM57, Audix D6, etc.



Whoa! how's that Tama Bong drum sound? Looks like it was fun to hit, judging by the pit marks!!!

Here's one of the few pics of my recent aquisition - a new pearl master's maple kit. the matching snare isn't pictured, but the kit played live is 22x2 (complete with home-made internal mic mounting with D6's, with a Whirlwind Combiner to take just one input on the soundboard), 10,12,14,16, and a N&C Alloy Classic Snare.


----------



## kristallin

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Whoa! how's that Tama Bong drum sound? Looks like it was fun to hit, judging by the pit marks!!!
> 
> Here's one of the few pics of my recent aquisition - a new pearl master's maple kit. the matching snare isn't pictured, but the kit played live is 22x2 (complete with home-made internal mic mounting with D6's, with a Whirlwind Combiner to take just one input on the soundboard), 10,12,14,16, and a N&C Alloy Classic Snare.



N&C Alloy Snare FTW! My last kit was a Canopus, with matching 13"x6.5" Zelkova snare, now that snare kills!


----------



## RonGriff

Here's mine.


----------



## telecaster90

/thread


----------



## InCasinoOut

Sevenstring n00b here. I'm still saving up for an Agile Interceptor pro, which i should be able to order next week. In the mean time, here's my kit:


----------



## Ze Kink

Quality sucks etc. but that's the kit. I'd love to keep that setup, but unfortunately I don't have space for it. Open handed FTW! Also, that Pearl Crash/Ride is a joke, but sounds good if you consider it a China  I don't use it anymore though, I have a Stagg 16" crash instead. I also put a splash on top of the A Custom.


----------



## Shawn

RonGriff said:


> Here's mine.



Nice Ron sticker.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Tama Starclassic Maple, 22x18 Bass, 16x14 Floor, 12x9 Tom, 10x8 Tom
Pearl 14x5 Chad Smith Snare
Sabian Paragon 14 Hihats, 18 and 20 Crashes, 20 China
Zildjian 20 Ping Ride (vintage from mid-70's)
Gibraltar Basic Rack, DW5000 Hihat stand and Double Bass pedals
Various Evans heads
Ahead PC3 sticks, Hearos Ear Plugs


----------



## LordGrendel

My drumkit when I lived in Japan, I don't have it anymore. Sold it to the bar in Japan that this picture was taken at:


----------



## thedownside

Not mine, but my drummer's main kit


----------



## awesomeaustin

A couple pics of my old Pearl Masters Birch, in white with satin chrome hardware. Since these I've sold it, and am waiting for my new kit.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Those bass reso's are badass.


----------



## Hypothermia

thedownside said:


> Not mine, but my drummer's main kit


 
The RUDE cymbals sounds so damn badass


----------



## Matt Crooks

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Whoa! how's that Tama Bong drum sound? Looks like it was fun to hit, judging by the pit marks!!!



Somehow I missed this when it was newly posted... the Bong  drum sounds like war! It's really a cool sound, like a massive floor tom. It's a 20" shell with a 22" head stretched across it. That head was new a couple of days before that picture.



Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Here's one of the few pics of my recent aquisition - a new pearl master's maple kit. the matching snare isn't pictured, but the kit played live is 22x2 (complete with home-made internal mic mounting with D6's, with a Whirlwind Combiner to take just one input on the soundboard), 10,12,14,16, and a N&C Alloy Classic Snare.



Nice! I haven't seen you play since you got this... maybe in October!


----------



## Drew

You guys are making me REALLY want to buy a kit. :/


----------



## awesomeaustin

InCasinoOut said:


> Those bass reso's are badass.



Thanks, you can get those stickers on ebay for 5 or 6 bucks


----------



## kristallin

thedownside said:


> Not mine, but my drummer's main kit



Rude and 2002 Chinas - and a Novo! The loudest and most brutal China cymbal since the Visions line got discontinued...


----------



## PeteyG

Those are actually my drums, the Ginger guinea pig died recently so I thought II'd immortalise it as a lol.


----------



## Despised_0515

NSD! New snare day 

I can haz 13"x6" Mapex B14ck P4n7h3r?


----------



## Despised_0515

New Gretsch Catalina Birch toms and bass drum 
Can't wait to get the floor tom some time or maybe even a Tama Starclassic Performer floor tom in the same finish 






Honestly, no camera I could possibly afford can capture the beauty of this dark cherry finish. I call it blood red  and they really sound like they cost way more than what I paid.


----------



## Randy

PeteyG said:


> Those are actually my drums, the Ginger guinea pig died recently so I thought II'd immortalise it as a lol.



Awe... 

That's one big son-of-a-bitch though.


----------



## bulb

This is what im running these days:


----------



## MF_Kitten

bulb said:


> This is what im running these days:



could you PLEASE do a clip of you playing the drums?


----------



## MerlinTKD

MF_Kitten said:


> could you PLEASE do a clip of you playing the drums?


----------



## bulb

sure! the only thing is do you guys know any programs that will allow me to splice audio with a video file?


----------



## Groff

Some pics of my drummer playing my drums (lol?). Yamaha Stage Custom Anniversary. They came in this neat black (That looks green in sunlight). Toms are fusion sizes 8-14". The only thing that's changed is that now I have the best snare ever made.... A Yamaha 13" Musashi snare!


----------



## Despised_0515

bulb said:


> sure! the only thing is do you guys know any programs that will allow me to splice audio with a video file?



do you have a mac or pc?

PC I guess all you can do is record the drumming audio on your recording program you have while you're recording it on your camera too and then mute the camera audio in Movie Maker and throw on the drum track as an MP3.

Mac you just have to plug your drum module to your mac somehow and choose that as the default sound input on system settings then just record directly with the iSight on iMovie.


----------



## Despised_0515

do you have a mac or pc?

PC I guess all you can do is record the drumming audio on your recording program you have while you're recording it on your camera too and then mute the camera audio in Movie Maker and throw on the drum track as an MP3.

Mac you just have to plug your drum module to your mac somehow and choose that as the default sound input on system settings then just record directly with the iSight on iMovie.


----------



## Groff

VicerExciser said:


> New Gretsch Catalina Birch toms and bass drum
> Can't wait to get the floor tom some time or maybe even a Tama Starclassic Performer floor tom in the same finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, no camera I could possibly afford can capture the beauty of this dark cherry finish. I call it blood red  and they really sound like they cost way more than what I paid.



Along with Pacific drum kits, the Gretch Catalina Birch drum set is fucking AMAZING for the money! Gretch and Pacific kits are made from some primo material, and are built damn near flawlessly. I don't know how they can be so cheap...


----------



## Despised_0515

TheMissing said:


> Along with Pacific drum kits, the Gretch Catalina Birch drum set is fucking AMAZING for the money! Gretch and Pacific kits are made from some primo material, and are built damn near flawlessly. I don't know how they can be so cheap...





The Catalina Birch is now discontinued and so is that snare drum I have but I got the toms for like $50 and $60 each separately and the bass drum with missing claws and heads for $90ish. Way hard to come by a floor tom in good condition so far but I keep looking. I'd settle for any brand as long as it's birch and the same dark walnut finish but everything else is way expensive (tama, yamaha, premier).


----------



## elrrek

I'm sure this joke has been cracked before but I just got these:






I'm very happy, they don't take up much floor space in my studio room and the number of kits I can assemble is pretty satisfying


----------



## militant_x

I miss playing drums. Had to leave them behind when I moved for school. Ill get them back though. But living in an apartment now means I have to go ALL electronic, and I HATE e cymbals... any recommendations?


----------



## Shawn

elrrek said:


> I'm sure this joke has been cracked before but I just got these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy, they don't take up much floor space in my studio room and the number of kits I can assemble is pretty satisfying



I love those. I used to mess around on them alot, they're awesome!


----------



## Despised_0515

militant_x said:


> I miss playing drums. Had to leave them behind when I moved for school. Ill get them back though. But living in an apartment now means I have to go ALL electronic, and I HATE e cymbals... any recommendations?



Get yourself some of these 

http://www.smartrigger.com/

and a copy of EZDrummer and an Alesis Trigger iO



Hope that helped.


----------



## TomAwesome

VicerExciser said:


> Get yourself some of these
> 
> http://www.smartrigger.com/
> 
> and a copy of EZDrummer and an Alesis Trigger iO
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.



Those look neat!


----------



## militant_x

VicerExciser said:


> Get yourself some of these
> 
> http://www.smartrigger.com/
> 
> and a copy of EZDrummer and an Alesis Trigger iO
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helped.



thanks man, those cymbals look really nice (and expensive). If you look closely, an Alesis Trigger IO is in the center. Those boxes are so cheap, might get a second one if I run out of inpuyts. Im running mostly single zone pads... you can get up to 20 of those on IO though.


----------



## elrrek

Shawn said:


> I love those. I used to mess around on them alot, they're awesome!



For a drum machine that is over 10 years old, it's pretty neato!

Hooked up to my PC, recording to take place soon enough


----------



## DWK

Here's mine.


----------



## Despised_0515

I envy you


----------



## Shaman

Damn, those are gorgeous!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

My drummers drum kit..complete with chimes and a teddy bear, lol. Now THAT'S brutal


----------



## Tombinator

My 7 piece trap kit...






Here a shitty video of me messing around, please bare with me, it was 100+ degrees that day. 

YouTube - Drumming Uno

Hopefully, I'll have some better quality ones in the future when I get an actual video camera (not just a photo camera with video options and shitty audio) and a tripod to capture my footwork as well...


----------



## Despised_0515

Got a new china for 10&#37; off with a coupon from GC 






I feel a bit dumb for buying it without trying the other chinas in the same price range before getting it but I'm pretty happy with it and I'll just get other chinas later


----------



## Used666




----------



## Despised_0515

Poor attempt at getting a good front shot with me sitting at the kit with my iMac's Photobooth. Damn Timer ain't long enough 






UPGRADES SINCE LAST KIT:
18" Zildjian Oriental China Trash
19" Sabian AA Metal-x Crash
Vater Multi-Pair Stick Holder
Sound Percussion Boom Stand
Pearl Double Bass Pedal
13"x6" Mapex Black Panther Maple/Cherry Snare
and as I've said before, still no floor tom for my Gretsch Catalina Birch
but when I see a good enough priced one on eBay, I'll grab at it.

Next up, 10" - 12" splash of some sort.
The Tama stock ride that came with my old kit is actually really good for now
since I don't have the $250 - $400 to spend on a ride or set of hi-hats.

I'm really really loving the improvement from what I used to play.
The sound is absolutely amazing and just so much funner to play on
when you actually hear a damn musical tone hitting these.
It gets me really inspired just having these babies tuned just right.

Sadly, I can't stand hitting my old Tama anymore 
I've decided to keep it around for my almost 2 year old baby brother to play on when he gets big enough.


----------



## InCasinoOut

VicerExciser said:


> Got a new china for 10% off with a coupon from GC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a bit dumb for buying it without trying the other chinas in the same price range before getting it but I'm pretty happy with it and I'll just get other chinas later


ahhh... my favorite 18" china.  i think it's one of the best in the price range. the 17" sabian aaxtreme is also really nice, but the only 18" chinas i like more are paistes, and are way expensive.


----------



## solarian

Just a Tama Swingstar and extremely random cymbals (and feet), but it gets the job done!! 






edit: wtf @ my webhost, anyway the pic should work now


----------



## Despised_0515

InCasinoOut said:


> ahhh... my favorite 18" china.  i think it's one of the best in the price range. the 17" sabian aaxtreme is also really nice, but the only 18" chinas i like more are paistes, and are way expensive.



Fersure dude! 
and yeah I've been thinking about adding a Sabian AAX for a left-hand china 
since Sabian AAX chinas have a brighter tone than my Zildjian Oriental.

but that should be wayyy further down the road, I'm fine with my current (updated) setup 







It's 3 pictures I put together on Photoshop so I could get the whole thing in one pic!

New Agazarian 8" Splash
New DW mounted 2-tom clamp
New Pearl 3-hole Clamp
New Tama add-on boom arm


----------



## genitalwarfare

DW Collectors series, and mostly Zildjian A customs. the 2 splashes on top are paiste signature, and the ride is a K custom hybrid. =)










^i had to edit in my 2nd snare. it was absent during the time of the pictures =x


----------



## Despised_0515

Not only is that a BEAST setup
buy you're also a fuckin' BEAST drummer man!

I've watched you videos before and it's awesome that you posted in this thread


----------



## Andii




----------



## rob_l

This was just a way for me to get back into "real" drums as I've been using Roland TD20s for triggering in the studio for far too long. And though the TDs feel ok, I dont play with the same amount of power and focus as I do on a real kit so I ordered these. 

They're now mic'd up with Perception 200s overhead, Senn. e604s on toms and piccolo, 2 57's on the snare and a D112 inside w/ an EV RE20 outside the kick. All stage snaked up to the studio and into a plethora of pres, comps and gates....  God it's good to get away from software drums for a while.... 

And yes - I play left handed, but I'm right handed. There is a logic to it that I think most would find intriguing....


----------



## Despised_0515

I've been playing left handed as of lately too 
'cause my drummer in my band is a lefty
and we jam here at my place so I leave it set how how he plays.

I found myself playing cleaner tom fills 'cause I kinda had to work on everything I knew to get myself heading in the opposite direction.
You can do left hand exercises all you want on a righty kit but it just won't benefit you the way playing a lefty setup will in my opinion.

I'll try and get a pic up soon.
I got a new Zildjian K Custom Session ride since my last pic.


----------



## t3sser4ct

It's kind of an experimental, trashy set, but it's mine and I love it.






Yes, I'm using SM57s as overheads. I'm waiting for a good deal on some condensers on eBay.


----------



## Despised_0515

rearranged my room


and my setup


----------



## james12impurity




----------



## InCasinoOut

VicerExciser said:


> rearranged my room
> 
> 
> and my setup



nice! so you went from a brass no name ride to a sexy-ass K custom? awesome upgrade.


----------



## xiphoscesar




----------



## Despised_0515

InCasinoOut said:


> nice! so you went from a brass no name ride to a sexy-ass K custom? awesome upgrade.



Scored it for $160 as a 'scratch n dent' on Musician's Friend 
Mind you it was in almost FLAWLESS condition minus minor handling scratches.

Unfortunately, my kit is now a LOT smaller than that picture now.
Sold most of it to go towards my amp funding.
Kinda miss it all now.

At least I'm better at guitar than drums and I still have my sick snare and bass drum


----------

